
3D Time-Lapse Reconstruction from Internet Photos - jonknee
http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/timelapse3d/
======
bigethan
Previous discussion from 7 months ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558976)

Whenever I see a trolley go by in SF with dozens of people simultaneously
filming video (and that trolley runs dozens of times a day) I always wonder
about how well we could reconstruct our worlds digitally with everything we've
got now.

~~~
jonknee
That's from the same researchers, but is a different project. Note that this
is 3D.

[http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/timelapse/](http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/timelapse/)

[http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/timelapse3d/](http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/timelapse3d/)

------
tunesmith
Seems like we've got to be pretty close to Blade Runner home photos now, where
you take a couple of pictures from two angles and then can use probability to
look behind things, etc. The NFL sometimes shows the ability to blend two
camera angles together by time-locking them.

